# حساب الأحمال الحرارية للتكييف



## eng_roshdy24 (23 مايو 2010)

أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب عسى أن ينفعنا وينفعكم في دنياكم..
أرجو الدعاء أثابكم الله


:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::20::20::20::20:

If you are, you breathe. If you breathe, you talk. If you talk, you ask. If you ask, you think. If you think, you search. If you search, you experience. If you experience, you learn. If you learn, you grow. If you grow, you wish. If you wish, you find. And if you find, you doubt. If you doubt, you question. If you question, you understand and if you understand, you know. If you know, you want to know more. If you want to know more, you are alive


----------



## aati badri (24 مايو 2010)

تشكر ياغالي


----------



## سمير شربك (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كابتن اكرم (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات (confidence is the secret of succsses )


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخي على الكتاب


----------



## mohamedragb (2 يوليو 2010)

عاش فادى عاش


----------



## قحطان العابدي (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووورر اخي الكريم


----------



## جسر الأمل (2 يوليو 2010)

كتاب جيد جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_awad (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى على هذا الكتاب


----------



## kingsesar (7 يوليو 2010)

Thank you


----------



## محب الحرمين (7 يوليو 2010)

الكتاب ما شاء الله 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
abdelsalamn


----------



## حسام محمد (21 يناير 2011)

كتاب حلو
شكرا


----------



## goor20 (21 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## سقلين (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أكرم حمزه (25 أغسطس 2012)

Many Thanks


----------



## younis najjar (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## harby1956 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## Maher Hussain (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم مع التقدير لعملك ​


----------



## amani66 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

to hard for me to inderstand


----------



## fuadmidya (4 يناير 2013)

گووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودددد


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخى على هذا الكتاب


----------



## mechanic power (7 مايو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ديار السعيدي (7 مايو 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## m_elsherbiny86 (8 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxat


----------



## adel 49 (8 مايو 2013)

مشــكــوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ibrahem ahmed elba (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء :56:


----------



## إيهاب2007 (3 أغسطس 2013)

ألف شكر أخى العزيز


----------



## بسيوني حسن (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (23 مارس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمود ابوسمير (2 مارس 2016)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (9 مارس 2016)

السادة المهندسين الافاضل ..هل معامل اداءCOP منظومة التبريد (Air Condition)المعرض من الخارج لاشعة شمس مباشر هي نفسها فيما لو كانت غير معرضة لاشعة شمس؟يرجى التوضيح مع مخطط ال P-H مع فائق شكري

​


----------



## العصفور الطائر (15 فبراير 2021)

شكرا جزلا


----------

